
George Lucas nearly wrote a perfect prequel trilogy. He just didn't notice - marcog1
http://www.gamesradar.com/george-lucas-nearly-wrote-perfect-prequel-trilogy-he-just-didnt-seem-notice/
======
nextweek2
I don't think I've ever had a conversion about the story. It's very well
thought out.

The problems with the prequels is the casting. If it wasn't for Portman and
McGregor the films would have killed the franchise.

The new film has corrected the casting mistake, which is amazing since they
picked unknowns.

